# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS > سوال: پاسخ دهی به تماس از طریق کامپیوتر

## Ir-Ney

سلام دوستان.
من میخوام گوشی رو با کابل USB به کامپیوتر وصل کنم. زمانی که گوشی زنگ خورد، کامپیوتر اتوماتیک تماس رو برقرار کنه و یک فایل صوتی برای مخاطب پلی بشه... حالا..تا اینجا...
بعد از اون مخاطب هر عدد رو روی گوشیه خودش زد من اینطرف اونو دریافت و آنالیزش کنم...
اولا...میشه فقط با یک برنامه روی کامپیوتر اینکارو هندل کرد یا حتما باید برای گوشی هم یک برنامه جداگانه نوشت؟؟؟
دوما...کلا راهنماییم کنید دیگه دوستان...
یه سر نخ کارمو راه میندازه....
ممنون.

----------

